# 2012



## Splych (Jul 17, 2009)

People say that's when the world will end... Anyone believe that?


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jul 17, 2009)

which people?
and why?


----------



## mucus (Jul 17, 2009)

the mayans i think.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 17, 2009)

It's a combination of two main ideas.  The Mayan Calendar stops in December of 2012 so as they were oh so accurate, doom sayers claim they foretold the end of times.  Now either they were just that smart, or sheer luck, but the day that calendar does stop is the moment in our history our sun and planet cross directly over a galactic medium where the center of the universe, our star, and us (think of a piece of paper) cross from above to below it.  It is unknown to any science if nothing will happen, or something could happen.  Sky could change color, we may get irradiated into atoms, who knows.

So it's all a play to mess with people or we're fucked...no one truly knows.


----------



## Arno (Jul 17, 2009)

Psh. Those Mayans don't know anything. I mean, they got scared by horses... And the Spanish wiped the floor with them. Hahaha juuust kidding.

Yeah, the Mayans said it, but how accurate can they really be? Then again, I might be proven wrong. The Mayans might have predicted when that hadron collider would go online and create a black hole. (Uh, right.) 

/ramble


----------



## Rayder (Jul 17, 2009)

It's the end of the Mayan calendar, that's all.  Not the end of the world.  It's just a bunch of crap the kooks and fear-mongers come up with for who-knows-what reason.


----------



## Splych (Jul 17, 2009)

The Mayans think that, on Wikipedia (blah blah blah, was curious) they said the magnetic field will change or something and a bunch of nuclear bombs will explode. 

What Vampire said. About the Mayan calender. 

Over all of this, do you guys believe it? Like people saying that the world will end in 2012. I want the Mayans to be messing with us and are completely in accurate. I want the magnetic field to take 1000s of more years to change just so nuclear bombs won't explode. All I want is for the world to live... Most likely, I'll be spending a lot of time with my family by then. 

Since I am Catholic, it says in the bible the end of the world is the 2nd Judgment Day when Jesus and God come to Earth. I am suppose to believe that when that day comes, that'll be the end of the world. But this thing about Mayans and Magnetic Fields are what scare me...


----------



## mucus (Jul 17, 2009)

the magnetic field, from what i understand, can change polarities rather quickly.  but why would that set off nukes? are they magnets now?
the only thing that this would change is the way you have to use a compass, and a few other lame ass things.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 17, 2009)

The egyptians think it too. But they also thought the brain didn't do anything.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 17, 2009)

The world will not end, the worse we'll expect are satellite signal interruptions and compass interference like mucus said.


----------



## DarkCamui (Jul 17, 2009)

Skynet will take over the world 2012.


----------



## anaxs (Jul 17, 2009)

the end of the mayan calender doesnt meen its the end of the world
it meens its the end of the mayans...y do u think their calender ends


----------



## mucus (Jul 17, 2009)

the hell is skynet?


----------



## DarkCamui (Jul 17, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> the hell is skynet?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skynet_(Terminator)


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 17, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> the hell is skynet?



Ever seen Terminator? lol


----------



## asdf (Jul 17, 2009)

Me and everyone I know think it's a huge load of bullshit. So what if some ancient civilization decided to end their calendar? That movie 2012 isn't going to help people think this won't happen either.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm going to die in 2012  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/me wips out that list of things that i wanted to always do before i die

1. Take over GBAtemp

2. Destroy Toni's love for antonkan ... j/k

3. Figure out why on earth people believe in this crap.



			
				Ferrariman said:
			
		

> The egyptians think it too. But they also thought the brain didn't do anything.


----------



## Advi (Jul 17, 2009)

only because it will take me that long to reunite the soviet union.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 17, 2009)

Suddenly Take Two announces Duke Nukem Forever has a new dev and will be released in 2012.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 17, 2009)

Actually nintendo will take over our minds and wage cyberwar against sony and microsoft


----------



## vergilite (Jul 17, 2009)

OMFG my friend was going on about this heres the story

my friend dan is a gymnast and my other friend chris said that he will die in the 2012 Olympics LOL, so chris said to dan that dan would have to come with him to Australia LOL with chris's friend JOHNNY who can apparently read minds LOL and he thinks that the sun or a comet will pass too close to the earth melting thoe ice caps and causing global flooding (OH KNOW MY Wii) lol, once i tried to look some of this shit up on his computer and he rammed me off the chair saying that people will come for him.
anyway he has stopped all of this now (thank Christ) i think it was just this johnny guy putting ideas in his head


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> the mayans i think.


*Fail*
The Mayan calender ends at 2012 because their whole calender system is cyclic. The year 2012 signifies the end of an era similar to how the Chinese see 12000 years as being one 'turn' of the galactic wheel.


----------



## antonkan (Jul 17, 2009)

Stop! 2012 was *NOT* the end of world!  It's the fact that the world won't destroy in 2012. However, there is global warming! The ice of the Arctic will fully melt in 2015, why? Because the ice starts melting faster! Global warming will make what's happening to the Earth. The Earth starts to warm!



			
				Maz7006 said:
			
		

> 2. Destroy Toni's love for antonkan ... j/k



What?! Are you kidding me?


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 17, 2009)

The reason many people think it will end in 2012 is cause the seems to be a meteor headed for earth and it will hit us in 2012. But there is no evidence for it.



			
				antonkan said:
			
		

> Stop! 2012 was *NOT* the end of world!  It's the fact that the world won't destroy in 2012. However, there is global warming! The ice of the Arctic will fully melt in 2015, why? Because the ice starts melting faster! Global warming will make what's happening to the Earth. The Earth starts to warm!
> *Global heating will result in a new ICE age. When the Poles melt, the water they will bring in the oceans will slow down the Gulf stream. Like that the warm water of warm lands won't reach us and thus we (USA and Europe) will get into an Iceage. Don't take it to serious. It will only be a little one.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 17, 2009)

Do some of you people not know, that we follow the Mayans calender? There are 365 steps on their temple leading up to the top, and there are 365 days in a year. I'm pretty much sure the whole world goes by their calendar.

I personally believe in this 2012. Not only do I believe, but I also want the end to come. This world needs a good clean wipe of all humanity and just start over fresh. We all become new people. But that pretty much sounds like re-incarnation, which is religious, and I hate religion, so I don't know how to explain it.

I mean, just look at the world now. It's going to end either way due to all this global warming. I think now is the preview is what to come, but 40 times worse. These times right now could possibly be showing us the end.


----------



## vergilite (Jul 17, 2009)

well actually the meteor is predicted to pass us but it will be the second biggest recorded object to pass by earth
but i mean come on think about it if this is the second biggest recorded object to pass by us then a bigger on has already passed us and no end of the earth then so i dont think so

sorry to burst your global warming bubble there brain but global warming is a natural occurrence, volcanoes produce ton upon tons more c02 then we do and it is suspected that all we are doing is speeding up the process not causing it(although we should stop with fossil fuels and all that noise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 17, 2009)

Hadrigu1n said:
			
		

> Suddenly Take Two announces Duke Nukem Forever has a new dev and will be released in 2012.



Nice one!


----------



## Elritha (Jul 17, 2009)

It's a load of nonsense and just a way for some people to cash in on the scare mongering. If you do more research you'd also see the Mayan's celebrated an end of a cycle not feared it or anything.

As for a meteorite or asteroid hitting Earth, that's unlikely also from the date that has been floating around. 
Asteroid Toutatis that is to pass by on December 12, 2012, will be around 4,306,642 Mi away from the Earth, to put that into perspective the moon is about 238,900 miles apart from the Earth.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for magnetic fields that is something that is supposed to happen gradually, not in a split second kind of thing.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't believe it, I am a scientist duuuuuude. How the hell can they predict this meteor will hit us...if it's not even visible. 

I will personally Make a bet of £1000000 to anyone, that the world will not end in 2012...how can I lose? Win/Win


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 17, 2009)

Some of people sound like really bad fortune tellers.


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm thinking what happened was that after the Mayans were destroyed as a civilization, some people came along, took a look at their calender, and said, "Hey! This calendar ends on the year 2012! What could this possibly mean...?", and just never considered that they just didn't finish the calendar because they were too busy getting pwned.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 17, 2009)

If The world does end on 2012 
VOTE FOR SARAH PALIN
Me being a person that would hate her being in power i wouldnt take that chance


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 17, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> I'm thinking what happened was that after the Mayans were destroyed as a civilization, some people came along, took a look at their calender, and said, "Hey! This calendar ends on the year 2012! What could this possibly mean...?", and just never considered that they just didn't finish the calendar because they were too busy getting pwned.



Very nice xD I can believe that.

What I don't get is how they supposedly predicted a whole load of stuff which came true (including the internet might I add) and the Bible is also saying stuff about 2012 and saying that humanity will ascend to a new level. But I believe it's based off the mayan calendar which is evidence enough for me to say I don't believe in the Bible atleast.


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 17, 2009)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have skimmed your credit card a year before 2012, and went on a shopping spree in Canada.


----------



## Maktub (Jul 17, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Since I am Catholic, it says in the bible the end of the world is the 2nd Judgment Day when Jesus and God come to Earth. I am suppose to believe that when that day comes, that'll be the end of the world[...]




completely off topic - Why don't people think this way: "Since I believe X, then I am Y".


On topic: No, it won't be the end of the world. We'd be shit ass lucky to behold such event. Still, not like it matters- We're not THAT important.


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 17, 2009)

Maktub said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I envy your perspective on human beings.


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 17, 2009)

I find it funny, because the doomsday theory of the Mayan calender is complete crap. There are 4 more tiers to the Mayan calender that cannot be determined because of lack of knowledge and proof. To our knowledge, the fith largest cycle will end in 2012, however this is only one cycle. The fourth largest cycle is comprised of an unknown number of completions of the fith cycle, the third largest cycle is comprised of an unkown number of completions of the fourth cycle and so on. Not until the largest cycle is completed would an unkown date come, but assuming one cycle is comprised of 20 of the last cycle (The smaller ones are either of 20 or 18), the 2nd largest cycle will complete in 7.942125803095372791152958133193e+41266 years. --My calculator can't go any higher to find out when the largest cycle will be completed.

For those that don't understand what e means, the answer is 7.94213x10^41264

Edit: Also, as for a meteor, we'd be able to see it and do something about it. Actually nevermind on that, if it were moving at a ridiculous speed we'd probably be screwed.

I used Wikipedia for the numbers, I can't find my text book right now.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't believe it. The Mayan way, anyway. I'm also Catholic, and yeah, maybe the 2nd judgement will come, but don't stress about it! Just live your life. Have fun. Be close to those whom you love, and cherish their lives. It's all about being happy. Build something in your backyard, I don't know. Just be content. =]


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 17, 2009)

V!olaPlayer said:
			
		

> I don't believe it. The Mayan way, anyway. I'm also Catholic, and yeah, maybe the 2nd judgement will come, but don't stress about it! Just live your life. Have fun. Be close to those whom you love, and cherish their lives. It's all about being happy. Build something in your backyard, I don't know. Just be content. =]


That's what all my Catholic friends tell me too.

By the way, I used to play viola too, until I got to High School. It wasn't that fun


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 17, 2009)

I doubt the second judgement will happen in 3 years, people are just panicking and speculating for no reason and need a little reassurance that they will not die in December 2012.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 17, 2009)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> If The world does end on 2012
> VOTE FOR SARAH PALIN
> Me being a person that would hate her being in power i wouldnt take that chance


We can't do that anymore, can weh?


----------



## Splych (Jul 17, 2009)

This thread got 2 in a few hours... Wow. 

So basically the 2012 calender ends since the Mayan's say so. That thing Ferrari said was funny, the egyptians said that it also ends in 2012 but they also said that the brain does nothing. Siggy material!

Other than that, reading this stuff makes me feel better. All the people contradicting the Mayan's beliefs and crap. I think I might keep this to make me feel better whenever I think about the end of the world.


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 17, 2009)

Just wait until then.  We'll see who's right and wrong.


----------



## Maktub (Jul 17, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> V!olaPlayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry again for the off topic, but then you're not "catholic". People speak of religion as if they were talking of football teams. If you're Catholic, then it isn't all about "happiness", in fact, it's much about disgrace and the hope that it'll be better once you've passed away from this misserable life on Earth. I am not Catholic as such, but I live in a truly Catholic country and know what I'm talking about.

It's not that I want to tell you you don't believe on God or any such crap, but... really, why don't you ever decide what you are by what you *do* and truly *believe* instead of doing something and then wondering whether you've done right or not because you're muslim, catholic or a member of the Pokemon Church. It's like you feel happy for Brazil winning the soccer world cup, then suddenly realizing you're from Portugal.

Ok, sorry for the "rant" (just my opinion).

On topic again: agree with many of the possible answers on the issue that some of the users have given about why the calendar ends in 2012. Anyway, imagine some outer civilization invaded us.  Imagine they went to the main printing press and found that there aren't calendars any "foreseeing" than 2040... Well, it wouldn't make much sense to me if they said: OMGZ0RZ THE EARTH ENDS IN 31 YEARS!!!!


----------



## zeromac (Jul 17, 2009)

Lol are you all fear mongering that the mayans, a now ancient civilisation almost extinct now, will say that 2012 will be the day the world ends.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is just like last year, If any of you heard in 2008 they tried to ram 2 atoms together to form antimatter i think they did so in this long long circler tube and EVERYONE thought it would create a black hole and suck up the earth so everyone was pissing there pants on that day! But the truth is that it could create a black hole! but here is where douche bags got it wrong: * it could create a black hole, but only one that could just power a small lightbulb * so everyone was shitting their pants for nothing, just like this mayan thing and 2012


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 17, 2009)

You know.
Even if the world isn't gonna end on Dec 21 2012.
A LOT of people are still gonna die.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 17, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> You know.
> Even if the world isn't gonna end on Dec 21 2012.
> A LOT of people are still gonna die.



No cataclysm will happen and btw many people die everyday from non cataclysmic causes (disease, murder, suicide, old age, etc.).


----------



## vergilite (Jul 18, 2009)

WOW this thread sure is popular i guess a lot of people of there opinions on this topic


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 18, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> So basically the 2012 calender ends since the Mayan's say so.



Their calender doesn't end! A cycle of it is completed, one out of many cycles. Just because a damn cycle ends doesn't mean that world will implode. What happens after our calenders run out? They end each year on New Years, yet we are smart and just continue the cycle. 2012 moves to 2013, same goes for the Mayan calender.

I think I'm going to shoot myself on December 21 2012 because I will have realized how retarded people have become and that I don't want to live being the smartest person in the world.


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 18, 2009)

Maktub said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually a mix of Portuguese and Brazilian, so I can root for either if I like.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 18, 2009)

Here's the deal.

Guy does weed. Guy goes on holiday. Visits mayan temple. Sees calendar tablet thingy. 
"ZOMGAH this is trippy, dis fing only liek goes up to 2012 aight, end of da world duuuuuude innit"
goes to 4chan and writes Meme about how he thinks the calendar predicts the end of the world 

This is how most stuff originates XD XD XD


----------



## Splych (Jul 18, 2009)

Oohh... Damnit. So basically they just finished one cycle. I seriously wonder how people will react after 2012 in December. When 2013 comes. If we all live, everyone will just be alive, just like any other time realizing that a lot of us were just being retarded. I think I might just spend that day like any other day. Sitting on the computer at GBAtemp ^^


----------



## bh123 (Jul 18, 2009)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Here's the deal.
> 
> Guy does weed. Guy goes on holiday. Visits mayan temple. Sees calendar tablet thingy.
> "ZOMGAH this is trippy, dis fing only liek goes up to 2012 aight, end of da world duuuuuude innit"
> ...


lol agreed


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 18, 2009)

on 12 december 2012, antokan will post a thread "the world ends today, moderators do not close this thread!!!" in the general off-topic chat and toni will move it to the eof like always.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, i mean theirs going to be ALOT bank robberies and and murders and riots due to the fact that everyone think is going to end in 2-3 days.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 18, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j/k = joke

... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks tj_cool for clearing that up before me.


----------



## logical thinker (Jul 18, 2009)

Make a poll, please.
No, I don't believe.



			
				Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you know that this is not the first prediction of the end of the world? Nothing happened the other times.


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> on 12 december 2012, antokan will post a thread "the world ends today, moderators do not close this thread!!!" in the general off-topic chat and toni will move it to the eof like always.








 QFT

No. I don't think the world will end by then. I'll only be 18 then, I'll be sad if it ends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still _alot of things_ undone


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 18, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS! .... minus the world ending.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 18, 2009)

There are many different theories about the 2012 "end of the world".

1)
The Mayans never said it will be the end of the world.
It's just the end of the actual era (the 5th one from the Mayan calendar).

Their eras are called "sun".
They believed there were 5 big time cycles (or 5 suns). after the 5th one ends, we will go back to the 1st sun. (Even if I found "Mayans seventh sun cycle" on a website)
The suns are divided by 4000 years each (more or less).
Since humanity exists, there were 4 end cycles, so we are now in the 5th cycle "since the beginning of humanity", not since the beginning of the world.


I found a french site, I translate it a little here :
(sorry if I chose the wrong words)
http://www.dinosoria.com/calendrier_maya.htm


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> " The first sun, Matlactli Atl : 4 008 years. At this time giants lived. The first sun was destroy by water.
> all Humans transformed into fish but one couple who gave birth to humanity again.
> 
> " The second sun, Ehecoatl : 4 010 years. This sun was destroy by Ehecoatl (The wind snake) and humans were changed in monkeys.
> ...


I never found what the Tzincoacoc fruit was, nor what was its effect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Googling it only shows many site with the text above.



2)
- Next, there's this astral plan crossing with our Milky way, each 33 million years.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syst%C3%A8me_solaire#Futur
(not said in english page)

3)
The earth magnetic pole are changing every 250 000 years (medium value, sometime very short, sometime almost 1 million years), but the last one occurred 750 000 years ago.
it may be time to change. But I don't know the process speed. it may take hundreds of years.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geomagnetic_reversal


4)
And finally, anyone watched anime's Lain ?
It speak about the Schumann Resonance.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schumann_resonances
See the french one for pictures : 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9sonances_de_Schumann

It's the earth frequencies changing gradually, to finally be in resonance with the human's frequencies (8hz) in 2012.

Lain anime was based on this frequencies to receive/transmit data from brain to brain without a wired connection (a wifi like internet).

Again, the Earth don't have only 1 Schumann frequencies, and nothing is happening to us.
The main frequencies is at 7.83 Hz (in 2004), and is growing slowly.
It's said that it will affect our brain when this frequencies will be from 8 to 11 Hz (the one from the Alpha frequencies the brain emit when we are in paradoxal sleep state)

Could it explain why a lot of people have ESP power like seeing ghost, telepathy, etc? They are often categorized as Schizophrenic because they hear voices or see things the doctor don't.



5)
Thanks to Smartpal (next post), I forgot this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's the end of the Kali yuga.
The Indian/Hinduism era, which is 2 400 years long each.
(I need more reading to understand it, there seems to be 2 Kali Yuga timing)

6)
based on the earth's axe orientation on the celestial map. We are exiting the fish zone to enter into the virgo one.
It's meant to be a pure water era. (I don't think our water is really pure with all those pollution the humans are doing)


----------



## Smartpal (Jul 18, 2009)

The date is also the ending of an era in the Indian calendar and the starting of a new one. Can you believe some people made a movie on this?


----------



## Maktub (Jul 18, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would people do that? If the world's gonna end, you won't have time to use that money and there won't be anyone stupid enough to be waiting for you to buy things from them.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 18, 2009)

I think its a bunch of bullshit. They have said that the world was going to get so many times, and guess what. We are still here.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 18, 2009)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> The date is also the ending of an era in the Indian calendar and the starting of a new one. Can you believe some people made a movie on this?


Thanks, I forgot about that one. I edited my post on the previous page.

I thought it was the end of the Kali Yuga, but it seems there are two lengh for it.
One where it lasts 432 000 years, and one where it last only 2400 years.
Kali yuga started on 3102BC, so we may be either still in Kali Yuga, or in the beginning of Dvapara Yuga.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kali_Youga
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kali_Yuga

Were you talking of another era ?


----------



## Splych (Jul 19, 2009)

The 4th one is interesting and goes the same for the 6th. Not sure how those are suppose to end the world though...


----------



## m3rox (Jul 19, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I think its a bunch of bullshit. They have said that the world was going to get so many times, and guess what. We are still here.



It's the new y2k..


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 19, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## HisInfernalMajes (Jul 20, 2009)

I believe that 2012 will not be the end of the world. From what I gather, December 15 (or so), 2012 is the date the Mayan calender ends, and it becomes year 1 again, if you follow the Mayan calender. Just think of it like a circle, on one point on the circle is year 1 and on the direct opposite point (the two points create the diameter) is year 2012. When year 2012 finally comes, the Mayan calender converts it to year one and completes the process all over again. Then again, terrorists might think it's funny to blow up the Earth on December 15, 2012. If you believe that, then you should probably live life like there's no tomorrow. (More like 2 years.)


----------



## HisInfernalMajes (Jul 20, 2009)

And in response to Smartpal, yes I do believe people will make a movie on this. People realize how scared the public is of anything that has to do with the world ending, and then exploiting their fear by making a movie out of it. Hey, it's money.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 20, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Stop! 2012 was *NOT* the end of world!  It's the fact that the world won't destroy in 2012. However, there is global warming! The ice of the Arctic will fully melt in 2015, why? Because the ice starts melting faster! Global warming will make what's happening to the Earth. The Earth starts to warm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no meteor coming for Earth, Nibiru is all cult following and complete bullshit.


edit: and about the movie coming out, come on people this is fucking simple business we're talking about. they're in it to make a profit, and what's better to profit from than people's fear? you're going to have nearly the entire mainstream shitting their pants over this movie and event and they're all going to go see the movie, buy survival books and survival kits (which most likely are being promoted and invested by the movie makers), and thats a LOT of money. even they don't believe the worlds going to end.

simple shit.


----------



## tal32123 (Jul 20, 2009)

i have three more theories.
1. einstein said the world will end in 2012 because there will be less bees (something i noticed too) and they won't pollinate stuff and a bunch of other stuff after that
2. global warming will mess everything up
3. also I know someone that is really religious that predicted that some really bad stuff will happen soon and he showed me some really creepy proof. (I don't want to say exactly what he said because it would take hours for me to write, but it seems like it would be true)


----------



## Splych (Jul 20, 2009)

Is your friend Catholic? If he/she is, might be talking about the second judgment day?


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jul 20, 2009)

One of the signs about doomsday mentioned in the holy Quran is that all the people will be so rich that it will be hard to find someone who accepts charity!
I dont that's going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Law (Jul 20, 2009)

Nuclear Holocaust will begin December 30th 2011.


----------



## Quick-zeno (Jul 21, 2009)

A video for all you fagots that believe and in warming.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

Quick-zeno said:
			
		

> A video for all you fagots that believe and in warming.



You've got a glowing personality ain't ya.


----------



## Theraima (Jul 21, 2009)

IF the world would end 2012 December, why the hell our calendars go way far than that? 


Overall, I dont believe this crap... how troublesome....


----------



## Nerdii (Jul 21, 2009)

I just visited a psychic, I asked her about 2012, she said:

*Nintendo will take over GBAtemp.net
EBay will become the Queen.
Japan will take over China.
China will explode before Japan gets to it, therefore, there will be nothing to take over.
Chinese people will look at this post and get furious.
GBAtemp.net survives the 2012 Apocalypse.
Every member on GBAtemp.net also survives.*
_*I get my broadband back.*_


----------



## BumFace (Jul 21, 2009)

lol it's a movie too about 2012



lmao, does anyone know about this? or did Splych did long research?


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 21, 2009)

we all know that by this point i think


----------



## Splych (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't worry, I know about that movie... Older sister told me about it.


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Jul 21, 2009)

Is it 2013 yet so we can stop reading these pointless discussions?


----------



## Cyan (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh, what about that trailer ?
There are scene from "Earth: Final Conflict" TV series.


----------



## Nerdii (Jul 22, 2009)

George W. Bush will die on December 30th 2012 (with everyone else)


----------



## Tanas (Aug 4, 2009)

Hopefully the EZTeam will have released a none beta or RC  EZ5 kernel by 2012.


----------



## Nonuser (Aug 13, 2009)

I think the Mayans were brilliant/we're screwed


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 13, 2009)

Nonuser said:
			
		

> I think the Mayans were brilliant/we're screwed



The only reason their calendar ends, is because the guy doing it was stabbed by a spanish who was invading.

Nothing will happen, it's just bullcrap. Now I invite you all to take a drink on January 1st 2013. Seriously, someone said that the world was gonna end, then everyone believed him. I could say bs about some guy named jesus doing miracles and walking on water and everyone would be gullible and believe me ... wait, actually, already done, skip to the next hoax.

The guy spreading that hoax could have actually done it with aliens, would have made a better movie.


----------



## shinnyuuya (Aug 13, 2009)

all i think about world end in 2012 is about money. u know about money crisis right? maybe the greatest money crisis is on 2012.


----------



## Arale (Aug 13, 2009)

would rather have the chrono trigger ending =D


----------



## flyingpenguin (Aug 13, 2009)

BumFace said:
			
		

> lol it's a movie too about 2012
> 
> 
> 
> lmao, does anyone know about this? or did Splych did long research?



...
this is going to have aliens in it? at first i thought it was gonna seem to be a cool movie, but i'm afraid it's going to be like Knowing, which had the stupidest ending


----------



## ZenZero (Aug 16, 2009)

I believe it!


----------

